

1927 color video of London - fnazeeri
https://vimeo.com/7638752#

======
meepmorp
Absolutely fascinating.

And the color process is really fairly good, considering the age of the film.
Interestingly, William Friese-Greene, the man who invented the color process
used here, was unable to show movies using his process because a pair of
inventors had developed and patented another color process, and claimed tha
any color film infringed on their patent (according to Wikipedia). Ça plus la
change, as they say.

